# Homeowner looking for roofing advise



## Natethegreat (10 mo ago)

Hello roofing experts.
I'm coming here to see if they I could please get some advise from those who know. 
Please excuse me if I don't use the correct lingo or say anything that might offend, I'm pretty uneducated in the ways of building and construction so that's why I'm seeking expert opinions
Little background first.
I live in the Phoenix AZ area and have a two story tile (cement or ceramic, not sure what's it made out of) roof home that is 15 years old.
3 years ago our roof developed a leak that was made known during a heavy monsoon.
We had it fixed by a family friend that is roofer by trade. A couple months later it happens again. So our friend does more repairs but lets us know our house had bad underlayment and he had to replace a larger area this time to ensure it would work. He told us all the house's around us built during the housing boom had inadequate underlayment.
2 more years go by and this last summer during a heavy monsoon storm a new leak happened in a different room. 
So this has got me wanting to look into getting the whole roof redone with new underlayment.
So I guess I'm asking how to make sure I hire a good company that will not rip me off.
That family friend who fixed it the first time recommended I need to have Fontana G40 put down and he also said to make sure they are using new materials and not seconds or left overs.
What are some things I can do as a homeowner to ensure I get quality work at a fair price.
Thanks in advance.
Nate


----------



## sdnomad (10 mo ago)

Deleted


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

maykz said:


> That's good to see that you're a roofer Phoenix. I think you should do a google for this.
> For the past few years, i repaired my roof from buttmunch company here in New Jersey.
> They also did a great job.


Bye bye


----------

